
Things I want Apple to adopt rather sooner than later - nicolascom
https://thejollyteapot.com/2020/04/11/things-i-want-apple-to-adopt-rather-sooner-than-later
======
nicolascom
Tiny list of things Apple should do, change, implement, or simply fix.

